# Info´s über Ghost RT Lector Team



## H.R. (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe CC-Gemeinde,

ich suche mal ein paar Fahrer des o.g. Bikes. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meinen Fuhrpark ein wenig zu erweitern. Bis jetzt bin ich totaler Hardtail-Fanartiker...aber man(n) muss ja mal gucken was die "andere Seite" zu bieten hat
Ich hätte gerne ein paar Eindrücke oder Erfahrungsberichte also das klassische Vor-und Nachteilgehabe.

Danke für die Info´s

H.


----------



## ghostracer (19. November 2008)

also ich bin jetzt vom hardtail auf das RT LEctor Team umgestiegen. Allerdings bin ich erst einmal damit ne runde gefahren. Im Winter wird jetzt noch das hardtail eingesaut. Das neue edle Carbonbike wird dann im frühling richtig drangenommen. Erster eindruck ist klasse, allerdings habe ich keinen vergleich mit anderen fullys, weshalb ich auf diesem gebiet relativ unerfahren bin und dir da keine tips geben kann. Sobald ich längere Touren mit dem bike hinter mir hab, meld ich mich ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.R. (20. November 2008)

Danke,Danke...ich dachte schon niemand fährt das Bike. Allerdings ist das 09 Modell erst KW 03 2009 lieferbar....hast Du das 08 Modell? Bin gespannt auf die ersten Eindrücke......ich verhandel grade mit meinem Dealer......mal gucken ob wir auf einen guten Preis kommen ;o)

Gruß H.


----------



## ghostracer (20. November 2008)

Du hast recht ich fahr das 2008er Modell. Allerdings hat sich im Vergleich zum 2009er nichts verÃ¤ndert. Mein HÃ¤ndler hatte das Bike genau in der passenden RahmengrÃ¶Ãe im Laden und brauchte Platz fÃ¼r die 2009er. Deshalb hab ich ein bombastisches Angebot von 2000â¬ mit ihm heraushandeln kÃ¶nnen. Liegt aber sicher auch daran, dass ich schon seit langem meine Bikes nur bei ihm kaufe. Realistisch wird wohl beim Handeln ein Preis um die 2400â¬ drin sein. Zudem hatte ich auch noch das GlÃ¼ck, dass Ghost beim Zusammenbau wohl keine RL-Fox Gabel (serienmÃ¤Ãige Gabel) mehr hatte und deshalb eine RLT eingebaut hat. Ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor mir schon jetzt solch ein Bike anzulegen, aber nach diesem Angebot konnte ich dann einfach nicht mehr widerstehen. Vllt verstehen mich manche hier aus dem Forum ;-)


----------



## H.R. (20. November 2008)

.. Das dass Modell sich zum Jahr 09 kaum verändert hat weiß ich....ein Super Preis,Glückwunsch.. Ich beziehe auch nur über meinen Händler meine Bikes......da ich mal Azubi bei Ihm war.....das hilft bei der harten Preisverhandlung;o)
Ich habe zwar das Bike noch nicht aber XTR-Pedalen und ein SLR in schwarz/weiß/rot liegen schon im Schuppen....halt mich auf dem laufenden....falls das Wetter in Augsburg mitspielt..Gruß


----------



## ghostracer (20. November 2008)

uia einen solchen sattel würde ich auch noch für meinen schatz suchen. momentan ist nur ein schwarzer slr xp drauf. der rot weiße würde da natürlich besser passen. könntest du mir mal ein bild schicken? wo hast du das teil her???


----------



## H.R. (21. November 2008)

Hallo
ein Kumpel von mir arbeitet bei Stadler.....der hat mir den Sattel und die Pedalen besorgt....relativ kostengünstig ) und das war schon teuer genug.
Bilder kann ich z.Z. nicht bieten....aber kommen dann wenn das Bike da ist....
Jetzt muss ich ersteinmal mein Hardtail loswerden....sonst meckert meine Regierung....
Wenn Du magst. wir haben seit paar Tagen eine Page....noch nicht ganz fertig aber hat schon was....www.B-I-K-E-N.de Gruß


----------



## marcellino0 (22. November 2008)

@h.r.

ich bin das 2008er ein paar touren gefahren. hier kurz meine persönlichen eindrücke. 

ich wiege 85kg und habe das bike als sehr steif erlebt. besonders im wiegetritt ist mir kein beschleunigungsfreudigeres fully in erinnerung (verglichen mit rocky´s element, trek top fuel oder dem cannondale rush). das hat mich am meisten überzeugt. den vergleich zu einem hardtail kann ich nicht ziehen. 

sehr gut gefallen hat mir die relative antriebsneutralität auf den 3 kettenblättern vorn. das element zum beispiel zog sich auf dem großen kettenblatt schon merklich zusammen (bei etwa 20-25% sag). im sitzen wippte das ghost im offenen dämpfermodus schon leicht vor sich hin, das störte mich aber nicht weiter. 

das ghost nutzte den federweg sehr gut ohne durchzuschlagen, d.h. es fühlte sich mit seinen 100mm federweg komfortabel an. Das ansprechverhalten war von den 100mm fully´s die ich kenne mit am sensibelsten.

vom handling her hat mich das ghost (eigentlich gleich auf mit dem element) sehr beeindruckt. ich habe mich sehr gut in das rad integriert gefühlt, es lies sich sehr wendig fahren ohne nervös zu sein. auf singletrails eine echte wucht. 

die verarbeitung und der optische eindruck - klasse!

2 sachen die mich persönlich etwas gestört haben: 1. das tiefe tretlager (das super handling lässt grüßen), ich habe mit den pedalen so manche wurzel erwischt... 2. der hinterbau nutzt den federweg sehr gut. die fox dagegen ging sehr früh in die progression. es fühlte sich für mich schon etwas unausgewogen an. und bei mehr sag vorn, wurde mir das bike etwas zu nervös...

Alles in allem das schnellste fully, das ich bisher gefahren bin (und die oben genannte sind nur die jüngst gefahrenen). 

Viel spass mit deinem ghost,

marcellino


----------



## H.R. (22. November 2008)

Danke,Danke......für den echt guten Bericht. So wie ich es rauslese bist Du wirklich angetan vom Bike.......auf jeden Fall in dieser Preisklasse.
Bis jetzt hab ich nur gutes gehört........wenn ich jetzt noch die Preisverhandlungen gewinne.....sage ich nur eins....Welcome Saison 2009 ....


----------



## madmaxmatt (19. Dezember 2008)

also ich fahr das teil auch, seit mai 2008. war damit dutzende male im schwarzwald unterwegs und auch eine woche in den alpen.

ich hab das fahrwerk allgemein sehr straff abgestimmt, wiege auch ca. 82 kilo und vermeide somit zu viel sag. fox vorne und hinten arbeiten aber auch in dieser einstellung klasse und ich bin eh mein hardtail gewöhnt, von daher  !!

sehr steif ist der rahmen auch, und schön verarbeitet. bei mir ist nach ca. 50km der freilauf hinten verreckt, da kann aber ghost nix für.. klar. 

ansonsten würd ich die racing ralph bald gegen was gröberes, zB nen nobby nic eintauschen, der rennreifen passt einfach nicht zu dem rad. natürlich kann man den für nen trockenen marathon draufziehen, aber allgemein passt was gröberes besser.

ich hab den sattel sofort weggemacht, der ghost sattel ist echt unglaublich schwer und unkomfortabel. hatte zunächst nen SLR XP drauf, der wurde mir aber mit der zeit zu unkomfortabel, jetzt fahre ich einen neuen flite team in weiss/rot, harmoniert super mit dem rahmen! 

unter 11 kilo kommst du aber trotzdem nicht, ohne fett kohle reinzuhängen... trotzdem, für ca. 2500 EUR ein super bike! alternative zu scale, genius und co... man sieht das rad echt noch selten auf den trails!!


vg
matze


----------



## heideveld (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahre auch seit eine Monat auf die Ghost RT Lector team. Bin sehr zufrieden aber muss mich noch immer an das Fully-Gefuhl gewohnen. (Habe etwa 10 Jahren die Super-Steife GT-Zaskar gefahren) 

Mit welche einstellungen fahrt ihr?? Das Wippen kann ich noch nicht ganz losen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmaxmatt (22. Dezember 2008)

ich hab einfach viel druck im dämpfer, weil ich eben auch 82 kg wiege... ansonsten macht der RP23 einen guten job... das fahrwerk ist ausgeglichen, ich komme so fast ohne wippen die berge hoch.


----------



## heideveld (22. Dezember 2008)

Ja klar, aber wieviel Druck fahrst du???
Wenn ich die ProPedal einschalte spure ich fast keine unterschied, wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## madmaxmatt (22. Dezember 2008)

9 bar.


----------



## heideveld (23. Dezember 2008)

Also 82 kg, 9 bar....
Ich bin 72 kg und habe mehr als 9 bar glaube ich, muss mal nachsehen wieviel.
Mit hochfahren schaltest du die ProPedal ein? 
Ich habe angst meine ProPedal functioniert nicht gut, auf dem flache wippe ich schon ein bisschen und spure keine unterschied wenn ich die einschalte.


----------



## madmaxmatt (23. Dezember 2008)

also, mein pro pedal funktioniert super... natürlich gibt es im wiegetritt ein kleines wippen, aber das wirst du nie los.


----------



## marcellino0 (23. Dezember 2008)

ich hatte 11 bis 11,5 bar für 20% sag. berg hoch habe ich bei steileren auffahrten schon propedal eingelegt. der für mich am meisten spürbare vorteil war das deutlich geringere einsacken in den dämpfer. einen unterschied zwischen offen oder propedal stufe 1 solltest du auf jeden fall spüren. du kannst ja mal auf deinem dämpfer schauen, da solltest du einen aufkleber finden, der anzeigt, wie stark das propedal im dämpfer selbst eingestellt ist. hier gibt es drei stufen, die in balken angezeigt werden. mein dämpfer hatte die größe stufe. was du beschreibst, klingt eher nach der schwächsten werkseinstellung.

ein gewisses wippen wirst du wohl im offenen modus nicht wegbekommen, war bei mir auch so. allein durch das treten hast du eine ständige veränderung des schwerpunktes. sensible fahrwerke reagieren mehr darauf und je unrunder der tritt, um so stärker ist dieses wippen. das wippen, dass du spürst, ist also nicht nur vom kettenzug moderiert. und einen kraftverlust bedeutet eigentlich nur das wippen durch den kettenzug. ich bin da nicht so der fachmann. aber du kannst ja mal im federungsforum stöbern, da gibt es richtig gute beiträge zum thema "wippen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heideveld (26. Dezember 2008)

_"du kannst ja mal auf deinem dämpfer schauen, da solltest du einen aufkleber finden, der anzeigt, wie stark das propedal im dämpfer selbst eingestellt ist. hier gibt es drei stufen, die in balken angezeigt werden. mein dämpfer hatte die größe stufe. was du beschreibst, klingt eher nach der schwächsten werkseinstellung"_

Ich glaube du hast recht. Meine kleber zeigen die kleinste compression tune und auch die kleinste rebound tune. Wie kann ich das andern??

Merry Xmas, und jetzt wieder auf mein Ghost


----------



## ghostracer (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube mal gehört zu haben, dass man da am Dämpfer selbst nichts ändern kann. Es werden eben wie schon geschrieben drei verschiedene Modelle von Fox hergestellt. Ich glaub wenn du was ändern willst, dann muss ein neuer Dämpfer her.... aber wie gesagt: ich bin mir da gar nicht sicher, aber ich meine mal was im Federung&Co-Subforum gelesen zu haben. Gibt da vllt mal Fox RP23 ein, dann findest du das sicher auch schnell.


----------



## marcellino0 (27. Dezember 2008)

hallo, doch man kann es Ã¤ndern lassen. im rahmen eines service kannst du die einstellung bei toxoholics anpassen lassen. die dÃ¤mpfer sind nicht grundsÃ¤tzlich unterschiedlich, es sind lediglich unterschiedlich shims verbaut. die aussage habe ich von einem mitarbeiter bei toxoholics erhalten, als ich mal wegen einer Ã¤nderung anfragte. die kosten werden sich wohl bei deutlich Ã¼ber 100â¬ bewegen. ich persÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde es wohl machen lassen. der vortrieb des bike ist eh super. aber bei eingeschaltetem propedal war es eine richtige "rakete".

viele grÃ¼Ãe,
marcellino


----------



## heideveld (27. Dezember 2008)

okee es wird immer mehr deutlich. Mit welche "compression tune" ist euere bike eingestellt??


----------



## tho.mas (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

leider findet man zum Rahmengewicht keine Angaben, daher wäre es schön, wenn irgend jemand den Rahmen schon mal auf der Waage gehabt hätte. 

Weiß jemand genaueres?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ghostracer (28. Dezember 2008)

So ich hab mich jetzt mal auf die Suche nach ner Angabe zum Rahmengewicht gemacht und das hier gefunden: 
http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2009/image/testberichte/berichte/200806_mtb_rtlectorworldcup.jpg 
Ganz unten im Testbrief stehen die Gweichtsangaben 2316,5g und 1485g, wenn ich das richtig entziffern kann. Jetzt müsste man nur noch wissen, welches Gewicht sich auf was bezieht...


----------



## ghostracer (28. Dezember 2008)

Falls das dem einen oder anderen weiterhilft: Ich seh hier grad ne Gewichtsanganbe für den im Bike verbauten Dämpfer von Fox (RP23): ca. 164g


----------



## C. Sauser (28. Dezember 2008)

ghostracer schrieb:


> So ich hab mich jetzt mal auf die Suche nach ner Angabe zum Rahmengewicht gemacht und das hier gefunden:
> http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2009/image/testberichte/berichte/200806_mtb_rtlectorworldcup.jpg
> Ganz unten im Testbrief stehen die Gweichtsangaben 2316,5g und 1485g, wenn ich das richtig entziffern kann. Jetzt müsste man nur noch wissen, welches Gewicht sich auf was bezieht...



Steht auch dabei! Die 2316,5 g gehören zum Rahmen und die 1485 g zur Gabel!


----------



## ghostracer (28. Dezember 2008)

na was wollen wir mehr????


----------



## Sascha Koch (29. Dezember 2008)

kauft euch lieber das Spark, das wippt nicht und ist leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostracer (30. Dezember 2008)

...und mit vergleichbar guter Ausstattung um wie viel Euro teurer?????

Hab mein Ghost fÃ¼r unschlagbare 2000â¬ beim HÃ¤ndler gekauft. Denk mal da kann das Spark auch beim noch so guten HÃ¤ndler nicht mithalten...


----------



## H.R. (30. Dezember 2008)

Alleine weil Scott drauf steht würde ich es schon nicht kaufen.....
Aber Du hast recht ghostracer.....vom Preis/Leistung eine andere Liga.

Ein Danke an alle die so wertvolle Tipps gegeben haben...ich habe mein Ghost bestellt.
Wird dann im Juli auf einer Alpentour auf Herz und Nieren getestet..


----------



## Deleted 76843 (30. Dezember 2008)

Wenn Scott dann könnt ihr auch das Merida Ninety Six anschauen..allerdings auch teurer.

Mfg


----------



## Machiavelo (30. Dezember 2008)

billi joe schrieb:


> Wenn Scott dann könnt ihr auch das Merida Ninety Six anschauen..allerdings auch teurer.
> 
> Mfg



Hatte ich ursprünglich ins Auge gefasst, aber bei gleicher Ausstattung 900 mehr bei fast identischem Gewicht.


----------



## Sascha Koch (30. Dezember 2008)

scott ist die Macht


----------



## ghostracer (1. Januar 2009)

Naja also ich bin immer der Meinung dass ich dann doch lieber ne bessere Ausstattung wähle, anstatt einen Rahmen zu haben, bei dem "Scott" drauf steht...Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Rahmen von Ghost so viel schlechter sind. Sicher möchte ich jetzt hier nicht bestreiten, dass Scott einwandfreie, supersteife und dabei auch noch leichte Rahmen baut, aber ich finde bei Ghost bekommt man einfach mehr fürs Geld. Und an der Rahmenqualität kann ich bei meinen bisherigen Ghost-Bikes mal überhaupt nichts aussetzen.

Aber trotzdem: Der Thread hier heißt "Info's über Ghost RT Lector Team". Dabei sollte es doch dann auch belassen werden und jetzt nicht weiter über Vorteile/Nachteile von Ghost/Scott diskutiert werden. 

Also wer kann zum Beispiel jetzt konkrete Gewichtsangaben über das besagte Bike machen oder hat sonst wertvolle Infos für (zukünftige) Besitzer?

Für alle die Interesse haben: Ich habe jetzt mal Bilder von meinem Bike hochgeladen. Zu finden sind diese hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/36743
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/235049
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/235045


----------



## H.R. (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo ghostracer,
genau mein Reden.....wir sollten beim Thema Ghost bleiben.....
Danke für die Super Bilder.....sobald meins da ist stelle ich die auch rein.....
Sag mal.....fährst Du ein Casco Helm??.....sieht aus wie meiner....
Frohes neues an ALLE


----------



## ghostracer (1. Januar 2009)

Nene, ist kein Casco, das is der Sweep von Bell in rot, weis, schwarz. Soweit ich weiß gibts den auch in einer MTB-Version, dann heißt er n bisschen anders. Alles was dann anders ist ist, dass dann ein Schild vorne dran ist. Weil ich aber kein Freund von solchen Schildern bin, fahr ich die Rennrad-Version. Außerdem passt der eigentlich perfekt zum neuen Bike 

JETZT ABER WIEDER ZURüCK zu GHOST und dem super Bike!!!


----------



## H.R. (2. Januar 2009)

Aha.....war ja auch nur so eine Frage. Mein Casco sieht genauso aus.....gleiche Farbwahl.
Ich hoffe ja das es noch ein paar mehr Lector Team Fahrer in diesem Forum gibt...
Warten wir mal ab......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostracer (2. Januar 2009)

Wie viel wirst du denn für das Bike bezahlen und wann ist der voraussichtliche Liefertermin? 
Ich hatte wahnsinniges Glück. Mein Händler hatte nämlich genau meine Rahmengröße noch vom Vorjahr (zu heuer hat sich bei dem Bike ja nichts geändert) noch im Laden stehen. Deswegen konnte er mir einen super Preis machen. Da musste ich dann gleich zuschlagen...


----------



## ghostracer (6. Januar 2009)

So Leute, ich kann jetzt hier mal was vorantreiben:

Habe gerade das Gewicht meines Bike (wenn auch recht ungenau) bestimmt: Bin erst ohne, dann mit Bike auf die Haushaltswaage. 
Das Gewicht meines RT Lector Team beträgt demnach etwa *11,9kg*. 
Ich habe einen 48er Rahmen. Beim Gewicht ist ein NobbyNic statt dem üblichem Recing Ralph am Vorderrad, XT-Klickpedale (die "alten" PD-M540), eine Tachohalterung und Nokon Züge statt der Üblichen schon mit drin. Außerdem befindet sich noch ein Flaschenhalter am Bike. Ansonsten ist die Ausstattung wie in der Serie. 
Ein Bild von meinem Bike in dem Zustand, in dem ich es gewogen habe, findet ihr hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/235049

Ich hoffe ich konnte manchen jetzt ein bisschen weiterhelfen.


----------



## deuter125 (13. Januar 2009)

H.R. schrieb:


> Danke,Danke...ich dachte schon niemand fährt das Bike. Allerdings ist das 09 Modell erst KW 03 2009 lieferbar....hast Du das 08 Modell? Bin gespannt auf die ersten Eindrücke......ich verhandel grade mit meinem Dealer......mal gucken ob wir auf einen guten Preis kommen ;o)
> 
> Gruß H.


Hallo
ich bin ein Händler und habe ein RT Lector Team und ein RT Lector Worldcup im Laden stehen.Ich versende auch Bikes.Mehr info unter www.radhaus-schaeuble.de


----------



## ghostracer (13. Januar 2009)

Ja hey das istr ja perfekt! Könntest du für uns die beiden Bikes vielleicht mal mit der Hängewage genau wiegen? Dann wäre das Gewicht endlich mal geklärt...


----------



## deuter125 (13. Januar 2009)

ghostracer schrieb:


> Ja hey das istr ja perfekt! Könntest du für uns die beiden Bikes vielleicht mal mit der Hängewage genau wiegen? Dann wäre das Gewicht endlich mal geklärt...




Hallo
also das RT Lector Team RH 52 11,28
           RT Lector worldcup RH 48 10,36


----------



## Merlwin (13. Januar 2009)

Aloha, ich denke mal das das Gewicht ohne Pedale sind?
Das Team wo ich gewogen hab hatte genau 11,0 kg o.P.
Hab mir heute das RT WC bestellt , der Liefertermin ist ca mitte Febr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deuter125 (13. Januar 2009)

Merlwin schrieb:


> Aloha, ich denke mal das das Gewicht ohne Pedale sind?
> Das Team wo ich gewogen hab hatte genau 11,0 kg o.P.
> Hab mir heute das RT WC bestellt , der Liefertermin ist ca mitte Febr.



Das team wo ich hier im Laden habe ist RH 52.
Warum kaufst du kein 2008 Worldcup.


----------



## Merlwin (13. Januar 2009)

Hab dieses Jahr das Team gewechselt und bekomme nen
vorzugs Preis. Der ist leider besser wie deiner. 
Die Preise in deinem Laden sind aber nicht von schlechten Eltern.
Das muss ich sagen


----------



## deuter125 (13. Januar 2009)

Ach sk Danke


----------



## H.R. (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo Ghostracer
Liefertermin soll KW 09 sein.....und Preis schreib ich Dir mal per pm.........
Vorfreude ist ja die schönste Freude.....ich werde weiter berichten

Gruß


----------



## Frank Otto (24. Januar 2009)

Kann mir mal einer sagen, wie knapp das größte Kettenrad an der Kettenstrebe vorbei geht. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Würde sich auch ein 46 oder 50er Kettenblatt montieren lassen? Ist der Schwarzanteil am Rahmen eigentlich Carbon Sicht oder Schwarz lackiert?


----------



## Machiavelo (24. Januar 2009)

Bildanklicken zum Vergrößern

Hier kann man es ganz gut erkennen.


----------



## ghostracer (24. Januar 2009)

Also der Schwarzanteil ist "Carbon Sicht". Ich kann dir die nächsten Tage mal ein Foto vom Bike machen wie eng das zwischen Kettenblatt und Rahmen ist....


----------



## Frank Otto (24. Januar 2009)

Danke schon mal, wäre super!


----------



## H.R. (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
seit Samstag steht nun mein Ghost bei mir im Schuppen. Die ersten Meter musste ich leider feststellen das der Vorbei viel zu kurz ist.Da das Bike ja eher richtung Race gehen soll.....wurde gleich mal ein WCS Carbon mit 120ér länge verbaut. Jetzt läuft´s besser..
Hat einer von Euch jetzt schon mal das Propedal ausprobiert und kann mir ein paar Tipp´s geben....Danke
Ach ja Bilder kommen die Tage.....nach dem ich die XTR Pedalen,SLR Sattel usw montiert habe


----------



## C. Sauser (26. Februar 2009)

Hi,

hat mal jemand versucht einen Top-Swing Umwerfer an seinem RT Lector zu montieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.R. (3. März 2009)

Hier ist es......an Ghostracer folgende Dinge schon geändert

Sattel SLR mit Carbongestell
Ritchey WCS Carbon Vorbau mit Länge 120 mm
XTR Pedalen
Carbon Trinkflaschenhalter
Ritchey Bar Ends

Auf eine nette Saison....;o)


----------



## Xoran (8. März 2009)

Hallo, auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fully interessiere ich mich sehr für dieses Bike. Da ich in der Umgebung leider keinen Händler habe, wo ich es mal kurz ausprobieren könnte, beschäftigt mich vorab vorallem die Frage, ob ich (1,92m SL 92cm) mit RH 52cm noch hinkäme, da es einen grösseren Rahmen nur bei den normalen RT Modellen gibt. Vielleicht finden sich hier ja Nutzer mit vergleichbaren Maßen, die eine Einschätzung abgeben können.


----------



## Cortezsi (17. April 2009)

H.R. schrieb:


> Hier ist es......an Ghostracer folgende Dinge schon geändert
> 
> Sattel SLR mit Carbongestell
> Ritchey WCS Carbon Vorbau mit Länge 120 mm
> ...



Hi,

wie hast Du die Barends angebaut?
Über die Griffe, Griffe verschoben, abgeschnitten oder gibt es da einen Stöpsel für den Lenker?


----------



## H.R. (17. April 2009)

Hallo,
einfach eine kleine Spritze mit Waschbenzin nehmen und die Griffe weiter auf den Lenker schieben.Dann hast Du den Platz für die Bar Ends....

Viel Spaß


----------



## ghostracer (18. April 2009)

So hallo zusammen, dann guck ich hier auch mal wieder vorbei.

@H.R.: Gratulation zu einem super Bike ;-) Ich sehe gerade, dass Ghost wohl doch eine Kleinigkeit von 2008 auf 2009 an dem Bike geändert hat: Vorne ist jetzt anscheinend der Rocket Ron drauf. Bei mir (2008er Modell) war das noch der Racing Ralph. Ansonsten kann ich jetzt auch beim genaueren hinsehen keine Unterschiede erkennen... Ist die Gabel ne Fox F100 "RL" oder ne "RLC"??
Zum ProPedal: Ich bin ja vom Hardtail auf dieses Fully umgestiegen und musste mich am Anfang erst mal mit dem neuen Fahrwerk anfreunden. Ich muss aber sagen, dass es mit der momentanen Einstellung super fein anspricht und auch bei NICHT zugeschaltetem ProPedal nicht wippt. War erstaunt, dass ein Fully so gut zwischen Fahrereinflüssen und Bodenunebenheiten unterscheiden kann! Die Einstellung habe ich exakt gemäß der von Ghost mitgeschickten Luftdruckempfehlungen (ist so ein schwarzer Aufkleber im Handbuch!) eingestellt. Die Nachgiebigkeit passte mit dieser Einstellung auf den Millimeter genau und ich bin sehr sehr zufrieden mit den Federeigenschaften! Das ProPedal habe ich bis jetzt fast nie zugeschaltet. Lediglich im Wiegetritt auf Asphaltstrecken ist es hilfreich. Ansonsten brauch ich es zumindest nicht. Das Fully ist so gut gebaut, dass es (fast) nicht wippt, auch wenn man mal stärker in die Pedale tritt! Bin begeistert 

@Xoran: Ich bin 1,85cm groß und fahre noch den 48er Rahmen. War vor der Entscheidung zwischen 52er und 48er gestanden, habe mich dann aber letztendlich für den kleineren entschieden, weil er einfach sportlicher zu fahren ist. Denke also mal dass du mit deinen 7cm mehr an Körpergröße doch schon noch mit dem 52er zurecht kommen müsstest???


----------



## Xoran (18. April 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Info ghostracer  Inzwischen ist es schon ein 52er geworden und die ersten Ausfahrten haben bereits mächtig Laune gemacht


----------



## H.R. (19. April 2009)

Hallo Ghostracer,
Am Modell 08 zu 09 nimmt sich nix.....außer der RR von Schwalbe. Ein Saugeiles Bike was anfang Juli bei einer Alpentour richtig hart getestet wird !!!
Hast Du noch mal ein paar Tipps und Ideen wegen der Dämpfer einstellung. Ich bin noch nicht so glücklich......schon mal Danke.
Ach ja ist eine Fox RL
Gruß


----------



## tho.mas (20. April 2009)

H.R. schrieb:


> Hallo Ghostracer,
> Am Modell 08 zu 09 nimmt sich nix.....außer der RR von Schwalbe.


...und den neuen Decals der Fox.



> ...Hast Du noch mal ein paar Tipps und Ideen wegen der Dämpfer einstellung...


Ausprobieren, ausprobieren und ausprobieren. Es gibt sonst keine andere Möglichkeit.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ghostracer (23. Mai 2009)

So bei mir war heute Fotoshooting: Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Lector:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.R. (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ghostracer,

coole Bilder. Ich war letztes Wochenende mit 2 Kumpel´s im Harz unterwegs und habe mein Lector richtig fliegen lassen. Ein richtig gutes Bike was Bergauf wie -ab echt gut geht. Habe mich wirklich gewundert wie groß der Unterschied zu einem Hardtail ist.
Wenn Du paar Bilder sehen möchtest www.b-i-k-e-n.de
Schade das es hier so wenige Ghostfahrer gibt......
Bis denne


----------



## LuckZero (8. Juni 2009)

Welche Rahmengrösse würdet ihr für ein RT Lector Team empfehlen? Bin ca. 174cm klein. Ist mein erstes Fully, da kenne ich mich nicht so aus wie man den Rahmen wählt.


----------



## ghostracer (8. Juni 2009)

Hey, also ich bin 185cm groß/klein und fahre nen 48er Rahmen. Hoffe du findest überhaupt einen Lector-Rahmen, weil Ghost fertigt diesen Karbonrahmen nur in 3 Größen: 44cm, 48cm und 52cm.
Allerdings denke ich dass dir der 44er gerade noch so passen dürfte. Ich würde aber auf keinen Fall auf ne Testfahrt verzichten!!!
Viel Spass bei der Bikesuche ;-)


----------



## LuckZero (8. Juni 2009)

Hi, sehe ich auch gerade. 48 entspricht ja ca. 19", so gross bin ich noch nie gefahren. Beim Hardteil hatte ich immer 16" oder 17" je nach dem wie gemessen wird. Der 44cm Rahmen könnte aber evtl. passen.

Oder vielleicht doch noch mal ein Hardtail ist halt doch leichter.


----------



## paeulchen3 (9. Juni 2009)

Hi LuckZero,

ich bin auch nicht größer und fahre einen 48-Rahmen. Der passt ganz gut bzw. passte. Ich habe am Gardasee mit dem Unterrohr einen großen Stein getroffen. Nun isser hin (Rahmen und Stein). So viel zum Thema Carbon am Bike. Schade um das phänomenale Fahrwerk.


----------



## LuckZero (9. Juni 2009)

Hi paeulchen3,

habe heute den 19" Rahmen gefahren. Ich komme da nicht auf eine halbwegs sportliche Sitzposition, obwohl Spacer weg und Vorbau gedreht. Denke aber das ich den 17,5" Rahmen für mich ganz gut einstellen könnte. Hoffe das ich noch nen Laden finde wo ich den 17,5" testen kann.
Aber ein Fully möchte ich jetzt doch haben, auch wenn ich das Rad nur zum racen brauche. Mit 36 Jahren kann es ruhig etwas Konfortabler sein .

Steinschlag ist übel. Habe ich schon vor 15 Jahren am Gardasee erlebt, Faustgrosse Dellen im Alurahmen 

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.R. (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Lector Team geht in 4 Wochen in die Alpen....danach gibt es dann den ultimativen Härtetestbericht ;o)
Bis jetzt kann ich nur eins sagen :   Daumen hoch !

P.S.Luckzero, ich hoffe Du findest einen Laden für die Probefahrt.....Du musst das Bike echt mal fahren.....für diese Preisklasse echt ein Hammer.


----------



## paeulchen3 (11. Juni 2009)

Hi LuckZero,

ich bin auch auf Fully umgestiegen. Das ist einfach seniorengerechter. Kurze Nachfrage: Wie lange kann man mit einer Delle im Alurahmen noch fahren? Beim Plastik gehts auf jeden Fall nicht mehr lange.


----------



## heideveld (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo *Ghostracer*, kannst Du mir sagen welch einstellungen du das Bike fahrst?? 
Wieviel bar im Dampfer? schnelle oder langsame rebound?

Danke


----------



## tho.mas (20. August 2009)

Ein kleiner Handyschnappschuss von unterwegs:





Wenn denn der Postmann irgendwann mal die neue Kurbel vorbeibringt , dann gibt es auch Detailbilder 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ghostracer (22. August 2009)

@heideveld: Ich fahre im Dämpfer mit einem Druck von 133psi bei einem Fahrergewicht von ca. 74kg. Den Rebound habe ich von der Mittelstellung einen Raster auf "schneller" gedreht. Bin mit dieser Einstellung (wie mit dem ganzen Bike) jetzt seit 2000km sehr zufrieden! In die Gabel dürfen bei mir 75psi...


----------



## lopeng (8. Oktober 2009)

Ein Hallo an die RT Lector Fahrer,

ich habe heute ein Mega Angebot für das RT Lector Worldcup bekommen, und bin jetzt am zucken ob ich zuschlagen soll!? Fährt das hier zufällig auch jemand?
Ich bin ja bisher eingefleischter Hardtail Fan und wollte mir auf nächstes Jahr ein schönes neues Leichtes zulegen, da die Fullys in meiner angestrebten Gewichtsklasse unerschwinglich sind. Wie ist es denn so mit der Schaukelei, ist der Dämpfer blockierbar, und wie verhält es sich mit Carbon? Ist es vereinbar mit dem Werkstoff noch schneller über Wurzeln und Felsen zu donnern als mit dem Hardtail? Fragen über Fragen, wer weiß Antworten bzw. kann mich überzeugen?


----------



## tho.mas (9. Oktober 2009)

Nee, lass die Finger davon, diese veralteten Foxdämpfer kannst Du total vergessen. Stell dir vor, da kommt sogar nur Luft rein, tz.
Carbon ist außerdem ein Teufelszeug, was direkt aus der Hölle kommt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## lopeng (9. Oktober 2009)

tho.mas schrieb:


> Nee, lass die Finger davon, diese veralteten Foxdämpfer kannst Du total vergessen. Stell dir vor, da kommt sogar nur Luft rein, tz.
> Carbon ist außerdem ein Teufelszeug, was direkt aus der Hölle kommt.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Hm..

Ne im Ernst, bist du zufrieden mit dem Bike?


----------



## C. Sauser (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich verkaufe gerade mein getuntes 08er RT Lector Team, aber ohne Speedneedle und Tacho-Zubehör. Bei Interesse einfach ne PN schicken!


----------



## lopeng (12. Oktober 2009)

H.R. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mein Lector Team geht in 4 Wochen in die Alpen....danach gibt es dann den ultimativen Härtetestbericht ;o)
> Bis jetzt kann ich nur eins sagen :   Daumen hoch !
> 
> P.S.Luckzero, ich hoffe Du findest einen Laden für die Probefahrt.....Du musst das Bike echt mal fahren.....für diese Preisklasse echt ein Hammer.




Und wie war der Härtetest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.R. (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Ich kann nur gutes über das Bike berichten....Eine Alpentour ohne Probleme und regelmässige Besuche im Harz!
Mein Kumpel fährt das AMR  in Carbon und so haben wir echt gute Vergleiche !!!
Man(n) kann mit diesem Bike nicht viel falsch machen !!!

Sehr wendig..sehr steifer Rahmen..gute Anbauteile usw

Und außerdem schmeißen fast alle Händler ihre Bikes z.Z. ja zu guten Kursen raus....

Fazit: Für diese Preisklasse ein mega geiles Bike )


----------



## lopeng (13. Oktober 2009)

So, habe mir nun das Worldcup für 2700 erstanden! Bin bis jetzt noch nicht gefahren (ausser mal ne Probefahrt auf dem Team vor einiger Zeit) , aber ich hoffe nicht dass sich mein erster Eindruck bezüglich Fully und schaukeln bestädigt Bin als langjähriger Hardtailfahrer etwas voreingenommen. Kann mir jemand Tipps zur Dämfereinstellung geben, auch mit Rücksicht auf meine Hardtailvergangenheit  Ich bin übrigens 74- 76 kg schwer.


----------



## H.R. (14. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch !
Mein Tipp wäre das mit dem Dämpfer und der Gabel nur im Gelände zu testen und einzustellen. Wenn Du Straße fährst wird der Dämpfer immer ein wenig einfedern.Und Du wirst ihn nicht zu Deiner Zufriedenheit einstellen können.

Bester Tipp: Bike nehmen und über einen normalen Bordstein fahren....dann gucken und auf sein "Popometer" achten ob man mehr oder weniger an Dämpferleistung möchte.
Dauert ein wenig aber macht sich ganz gut !
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## schnatterliese (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
würde gerne das Rahmengewicht für dieses Bike in Größe 52cm wissen.
Weiter vorne in diesem Thread steht was von 2316g - aber für welche Rahmenhöhe ? und ist der Dämpfer da mit inbegriffen?

Grüße


----------



## lopeng (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal das Problem dass sich nach längeren härteren Abfahrten oder längeren Bremsphasen ein schleifen/ quietschen der Hinterradbremse eingestellt hatte. Damals war der Bremssattel nicht richtig fest. Jetzt ist das Problem nach ner sehr harten Abfahrt heute wieder aufgetreten. Die Bremse schleift aber nur wenn ich rolle, also nicht pedaliere, und das ziemlich heftig. Sobald ich wieder in die Pedale trete verschwindet das Schleifen. Ausserdem fühlt sich das bike irgendwie schwammig an, wenn ich beispielsweise die Hände vom Lenker nehme, hat man das Gefühl daß das bike jeden Moment wegkippt, ausserdem fängt der Lenker an zu wacklen/ flattern. Hat jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte. Bremssattel ist fest, Rad läuft auch rund und ansonsten ist auch alles fest.
Grüße J


----------



## Vegeta2205 (7. September 2010)

hallo,

wer fährt denn ein Ghost RT Lector unter 10 kg Gewicht?

Und hat schon einer das 2011 modell?

mfg


----------



## tho.mas (8. September 2010)

> hallo,
> 
> wer fährt denn ein Ghost RT Lector unter 10 kg Gewicht?


Ich, aber bringt dich das weiter?


> Und hat schon einer das 2011 modell?
> mfg


Das weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (8. September 2010)

mit Bild und ne Teileliste vielleicht schon


----------



## tho.mas (9. September 2010)

Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich gar kein aktuelles Bild habe. Im letzten Jahr mit kompletter XTR-Gruppe sah es so aus:





und hat folgende Änderungen bekommen:

Pedale Xpedo XMF08TT




Kette Dura Ace CN 7900




XTR 11-32 Kassette




Sattel SQ-lab 611 active




XLC Korkgriffe




Thomson Masterpiece


 
Titankit, 10 Gramm gespart




Tune Würger




Tune Schnellspanner




Syntace F99 mit Titankit




Syntace Duraflite Carbon, 58 cm


 



Flaschenhalter Bontrager Sidecage




Laufrad: XTR 975 Naben, Sapim CX-Ray-Speichen, FRM XMD 333 Felgen


 



Reifen Rocket Ron 2.25 vorn und 2.1 hinten


 



Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tho.mas (16. September 2010)

Nachtrag: Ein Schnappschuss von der letzten Tour im nahezu fertigen Zustand:





Lediglich Schnellspanner (XTR statt Tune) und Kassette (XT statt XTR) sind anders.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Vegeta2205 (20. September 2010)

moin,

sehr schöner Aufbau vom Rad


mfg


----------



## xbishopx (24. September 2010)

per zufall auf das eurobike video von ghost gestoßen ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eb1PsEvntpk"]YouTube        - GHOST auf der Eurobike 2010 - fahrrad.de[/nomedia])

warum verbaut ghost das RT nun mit hinterbau,welches am tretlager verbaut ist, statt wie bisher am oberrohr???

mitlerweile sieht doch alles gleich aus bei ghost in sachen fullys! (rt, amr, amr +)


----------



## xbishopx (25. September 2010)

es lässt mich einfach nicht in ruhe... 

seh ich das richtig,dass die sich dann nur noch in der federweggröße unterscheiden?


----------



## madmaxmatt (14. Oktober 2010)

die 2011er RT's sind einfach geil... hätte ich zu viel Kohle, ich würd mein 2008er verkaufen und mir das AMR in Topausstattung gönnen... mehr Federweg, gleiches Gewicht, mehr Spass bergab!!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (15. Oktober 2010)

hattest mal die Chance eins zu fahren? Also ist es besser als das alte?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmaxmatt (15. Oktober 2010)

nein, leider nicht, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass es "besser" ist ... in der neuen bike ist ein test des neuen RT lector worldcup, mit knapp 5500 EUR auch kein angebot, aber allein die sram XX macht das teil schon um einiges leichter...


----------



## sebasts (10. Dezember 2010)

he,
bin das radel auf der eurobike gefahren, trotz hinterbau vom amr ein traum bergauf und bergab erst recht. hat echt spaß gemacht.


----------



## ghostracer (28. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute, wer an einem RT Lector Team in wirklich sehr gutem Zustand Interesse hat: (Bilder  u.a. weiter oben in diesem Thread): Ich trenne mich schweren Herzens von ihm: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/462851


----------

